# Lume shots!



## daaaabear

Let's see your best lume shots! Here's my Pelagos.


----------



## Slm643

One of my Zelos Great White 1000m Bronze Diver.. And a few others... 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Sjor's lume shot










Lume threads:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bring-lume-shots-832508.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lume-shots-933901.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/can-we-see-some-backlights-el-lume-shots-35010.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lume-test-8-watches-4-5-hours-2683858.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what...hocks-one-picture-1245082-2.html#post10383962

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/post-your-el-backlight-lume-shots-here-773748.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/best-g-shock-backlights-2412954.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/brightest-g-shock-illumination-2255937.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-customize-backlight-your-g-shock-dw-6600-6900-a-458361.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gshocks-unusual-backlights-1386506.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/show-your-gshock-backlight-fun-1067144.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-watch-best-lume-856610.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-watches-have-best-lume-1457802.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/hey-lets-see-some-lume-shots-2129850.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-lume-shots-1484354.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/10-hours-lume-comparison-omega-fortis-seiko-steinhart-957849.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-shots-lume-shots-post-your-best-brightest-lume-shots-182053.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-lume-brightest-673841.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-recommend-all-lume-dial-767553.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/green-lume-vs-blue-lume-639682-3.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fellow-lume-freaks-join-me-556272.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/full-lume-fun-help-me-shop-something-bright-611075.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-you-lume-lovers-yes-you-526548.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/best-diver-lume-342289.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/lume-sweet-lume-219319.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/got-lume-2539482.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-king-lume-2847274.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lume-some-got-some-dont-important-you-3869994.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-off-your-watch-lume-3887042.html#post36952538

https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/lume-shots-2787882.html.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f109/lets-see-your-lume-shots-4604893.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-us-ya-lume-4874983.html


----------



## Slm643

How'd you find those.... Oh wait 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb




----------



## gto05z




----------



## kennkez

Slm643 said:


> One of my Zelos Great White 1000m Bronze Diver.. And a few others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Seiko's lume always stands out for me


----------



## Sugman

Borealis Cascais:









Lum-Tec M80 and Borealis Cascais:


----------



## Slm643

One from yesterday morning..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalquiza

Stowa glow


----------



## panchopin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BCitizen

Blue Angel







Promaster Tough


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Blue lume is the best! Nice photo of your Tutor!


----------



## Slm643

G. O. S. L.








Good old Seiko Lume... 
Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

Love this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo

Bokeh and Lume Shot


----------



## kenng012

Super jelly of the lume shots in this group. Looking great everyone!


----------



## abdullah8001

nice


----------



## ChrisMoJo

BBGMT lume


----------



## Morubozu




----------



## Rickster27b

One of the most outstanding attributes of this Laco 39mm Aachen Pilot Watch &#8230; is that the hands and dial markers are treated with SuperLuminova C3 for excellent readability in the dark. I love to watch the second hand sweep around the Type B dial at night!

Leica TL2 18mm, f 3.5, ISO 1600, 1/6th sec.


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

Anyone use a handheld UV light to activate the lume?


----------



## Geology Rocks

Lume Archimede by HpiRally, on Flickr

Oris Big Crown by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_Cairo

wow great contrast


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## bunnswatch

Stowa Partitio Blau


----------



## Winters636

Red lighting really makes the lume pop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtdavid1613

Wow these blue lumes are beautiful!


----------



## fapodaca

This is a great shot. Love the lume.


----------



## asingh313

ChrisMoJo said:


> Bokeh and Lume Shot


Lovely bokeh effect. Which camera / lens combo are you shooting with here? What were your camera's settings?


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Irf

Citizens Promaster










Omega PloProf










Seiko Emperor Tuna










Omega GSoM


----------



## asingh313




----------



## usclassic

Shutter speed makes interesting art.

1/4 vs 125


----------



## dron_jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac

Here's a few I took tonight for some fun! 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karriope




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout




----------



## neilziesing

Lew & Huey Spectre Fireball lume shot.


----------



## moosabman

Seiko SKX013


----------



## Ziptie




----------



## strix




----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout




----------



## Level.5x




----------



## strix




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## gto05z




----------



## crashpad

strix said:


>


This is such a clean shot. Awesome. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## Beastlytaco

Raven trekker that I had a while back. This thing was bright!


----------



## bazza.

Sinn UX GSG9 


Sinn U2 


Seiko Tuna 


Pam 177


Rolex LV aka Kermit 


Rolex Sea Dweller SD4k 


Sinn EZM2 GSG9


Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 Le 


Christopher Ward Trident C60 GMT 


Sinn EZM13


Sinn EZM1 Le 


Spinnaker Tesei Bronze


----------



## WatchesWithAWoman

Seiko Samurai "Dawn Grey"


----------



## Drudge




----------



## crashpad

Check out this multicolor lum on my IWC aquatimer cousteau 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## strix




----------



## BrianB95

Any advice on how to get a non-blurry lume picture? I've noticed some people's in here come out a little blurry too but others have very clean looking ones.


----------



## crashpad

BrianB95 said:


> Any advice on how to get a non-blurry lume picture? I've noticed some people's in here come out a little blurry too but others have very clean looking ones.


Steady camera with tripod is must. Some back light helps. Adjust settings / make sure you have good macro settings or macro shot setting/app on phone cameras. That's my basic suggestions. Or buy a super fancy camera  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

A little white and black light, a little lume, and a really steady hand.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

*Formex Essence Chronometer
*


----------



## cav25




----------



## forg0t

I dont own this watch anymore, but the lume is too sexy.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time

Nothing like a solid lume shot.


----------



## zeit_time

Just got this one in today too.


----------



## Madcatblue39

Daytime








Nightime


----------



## jalquiza




----------



## yankeexpress

Lumed crown as well


----------



## danimal107

Thats interesting... Never seen that before.


----------



## ICUdude

jalquiza said:


> View attachment 14743883


Great job making the lume pop in that lighting


----------



## Dshirts74

Another lume thread, another reason to post this pic 🙂

Omega Seamster 300


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Ziptie




----------



## zeit_time

Daytime lume in the kitchen!


----------



## Skellig

Oris Aquis


----------



## SolarPower

AP Royal Oak Moonphase


----------



## Why-Not

Here is my Omega Seamaster Pro


----------



## Ziptie

JDM Citizen promaster land pmd56-2864


----------



## panchopin

This one is still my favorite, Prometheus Poseidon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Bulova 262kHz military 96b229


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Watchguy151

dfwcowboy said:


>


This one is neat...what watch is this?


----------



## Sassi




----------



## VL123

I got this Zelos Mako v3 Frost recently and I'm pretty happy with it.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower

.


----------



## nathantw666




----------



## Myles C.




----------



## nudie

Slight lume shots on my Chopard Pro One diver..









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## jakesky

Some nice shots here....thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## elchuckee77

Panerai 188.


----------



## elchuckee77

Bell&Ross 03 92 one of my favorite watches to wear.


----------



## elchuckee77

Beautiful piece, what's model is this?


----------



## Ziptie

Couldn't decide which of these I liked more, so you get both. 
Trivia: all but 2 are Citizen eco-drive solars, and all but 2 are titanium, including one of the non-Citizens.


----------



## Myles C.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

Omega Seamaster 300 MC


----------



## omgitsspooky

I shall contribute. This was taken with my smartphone but this thread is making me want to take out my old DSLR now lol


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Sugman

brandon\ said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## sophiemckinney

All shots are great!


----------



## Kieran1

Love these!


----------



## temjiin




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## Sugman




----------



## strix




----------



## bogibbes

My new Ball Roadmaster Vanguard


----------



## strix




----------



## bogibbes




----------



## SolarPower

With GPS clock


----------



## ChrisQP09

Morubozu said:


> View attachment 14362793


That Deepsea is beautiful


----------



## Sugman




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

yankeexpress said:


> Sjor's lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume threads:
> 
> BRING ON THE LUME SHOTS!
> 
> Lume Shots
> 
> Can we see some backlights/EL/lume shots?
> 
> Lume Test ... 8 watches, 4.5 hours
> 
> What is the highest number of illuminated G-Shocks in...
> 
> post your EL backlight/lume shots here
> 
> Best G-shock backlights
> 
> Brightest G-Shock Illumination
> 
> How to customize the backlight on your G-shock DW-6600/6900
> 
> GShocks with unusual backlights?
> 
> show your gshock backlight....for fun
> 
> Diver watch with the BEST LUME?
> 
> What watches have the best lume?
> 
> Hey, lets see some lume shots.
> 
> Sinn lume shots
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/10-hours-lume-comparison-omega-fortis-seiko-steinhart-957849.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-shots-lume-shots-post-your-best-brightest-lume-shots-182053.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-lume-brightest-673841.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-recommend-all-lume-dial-767553.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/green-lume-vs-blue-lume-639682-3.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fellow-lume-freaks-join-me-556272.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/full-lume-fun-help-me-shop-something-bright-611075.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-you-lume-lovers-yes-you-526548.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/best-diver-lume-342289.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/lume-sweet-lume-219319.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/got-lume-2539482.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-king-lume-2847274.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lume-some-got-some-dont-important-you-3869994.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-off-your-watch-lume-3887042.html#post36952538
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/lume-shots-2787882.html.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f109/lets-see-your-lume-shots-4604893.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-us-ya-lume-4874983.html


Nice Lumes.


----------



## tomee

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg

Be safe all.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## brandon\




----------



## jcp123

More of a curiosity than a best shot...the hands have better lume than the numerals. I’m not really complaining for $43 out the door...


----------



## C90GTXPilot




----------



## ILeicaWatches

brandon\ said:


>


Holy Moly like a Christmas tree!!! Love it!


----------



## minuteman62

1968 Accutron Swiss Astronaut 24h GMT Bezel watch


----------



## GNL1977

Red Alpinist:


----------



## GNL1977

Landmaster Kinetic:


----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## GNL1977

SBGN021:


----------



## GNL1977

BabyMM:


----------



## ILeicaWatches

minuteman62 said:


> 1968 Accutron Swiss Astronaut 24h GMT Bezel watch
> 
> View attachment 16680932


Wow amazingly beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docspeed

Ploprof


----------



## ILeicaWatches

docspeed said:


> Ploprof
> View attachment 16760431


I’ve always been fascinated with the Ploprof!! Has the bezel always had lume??!!!


----------



## Nokie




----------



## Beardedmark84

docspeed said:


> Ploprof
> View attachment 16760431



This is just stunning!


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## TimeWellSpent




----------



## tomee

macro lume on a expII


----------



## docspeed

ILeicaWatches said:


> I’ve always been fascinated with the Ploprof!! Has the bezel always had lume??!!!


Yes even the original 1970 version


----------



## sblantipodi




----------



## RMG0512

fishtank lume with the 300M Ugly Watch Company Diver


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Did someone say lume?

















































Ohhhh yeahhh… [contented sigh]… that’s the stuff


----------



## brettinlux

Seiko Samurai.


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Redhusky




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Haf




----------

